# Visit Halloween and Horror Blog



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Lot of cool stuff on there....thanks


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I will go check it out.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I updated my blog with the return of General Mills Halloween Monster Cereals Yummy Mummy and Frute Brute

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-return-of-frute-brute-and-yummy.html


----------

